# High ISO Torture Test Canon 5Dmk2 Video



## Mike Kobal (Jun 18, 2009)

I am stoked. shot at 3200 with sigma 50mm 1.4 mostly wide open. let me know what you think :smileys:
I have not been that excited about photography in a very long time. maybe since the days when I discovered Tetenal 2 step processing for Tri-x and pushing the max out of it
Mike Kobal
top entry
thanks for looking
cheers,


----------



## ShotGunNik (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn....good stuff man

*** as I go cry in the corner with my XSI ***

lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 18, 2009)

...I miss Yuengling.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 18, 2009)

I love your work!


----------



## bigboi3 (Jun 18, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Damn....good stuff man
> 
> *** as I go cry in the corner with my XSI ***
> 
> lol



:lmao:

To the OP... he has some awsome work.


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 18, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Damn....good stuff man
> 
> *** as I go cry in the corner with my XSI ***
> 
> lol


haha, thanks ShotGunNik.


----------



## Azriel (Jun 18, 2009)

ShotGunNik said:


> Damn....good stuff man
> 
> *** as I go cry in the corner with my XSI ***
> 
> lol



I too cry, with my rebel xsi! :er:


----------



## Mike Kobal (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks guys for the great response. no need to cry, just sell it on ebay and get something that has video.


----------



## poplarparkfilms (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet Jesus I love that camera.


----------

